# Noodle scarf



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

http://www.liveinart.org/2011/03/noodle-scarf.html


----------



## Frogger (Sep 6, 2012)

I have knit many of these---using different yarns/needle sizes and they always come out great!! One of my faves!!


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

that is whatI call a potato chip scarf>


----------



## westpond (Aug 2, 2011)

I was given directions for the "potato chip" scarf at Brigham and Women's Hospital in Boston, Ma. when my husband was there for radiation..a lady wrote the directions on a napkin for me..I lost the napkin..but remembered the name. I googled "potato chip scarf" and it came up on "Knitting Paradise" for me the rest is history..I spend many hours now on "KP" and I LOVE it!! Joyce


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

Whatever it's called, it looks good enough to eat.


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Awesome!! Looks like fun to knit! Thanks for posting.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

This is also called a Helix scarf. I just finished one that was in Spin Off magazine.


scottishlass said:


> http://www.liveinart.org/2011/03/noodle-scarf.html


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

Nice. Thank you, scottishlass. The pattern looks quite simple.


----------



## plus ten (Dec 5, 2012)

fun pattern to make as long as material is soft.I also made the pattern on each end so as to speed up the process.DONT ASK ME HOW.


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

When I got back into knitting a couple of years ago someone gave me this pattern. EVERYONE got one of these scarves that year they were just so easy! I used a size 6 (US) needle. Gives more of a twist. The gal who gave me the pattern was using a size 4. To me, the scarf was just too narrow then.


----------



## Karebier (Jun 13, 2012)

Don't remember the link. Google "Rustic Potato Chip Scarf"
I used size 8 needles and Bernat- Baby Jacquards-spearmint candy. Coco is modeling scarf being made of a friend's granddaughter.


----------



## sidlee (Jan 28, 2012)

scottishlass said:


> http://www.liveinart.org/2011/03/noodle-scarf.html


Are the needles 10 US or 10mm? How much yarn?


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm so con fused by this pattern that I havnt started it yet but want to,what do you do with the left over stitches ? You have 20 then 8 so do you cast the remaing ones off ? Or after row 8 do you pick up the remaining 12 stitches ? Please help.thanks.


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

Abi_marsden said:


> I'm so con fused by this pattern that I havnt started it yet but want to,what do you do with the left over stitches ? You have 20 then 8 so do you cast the remaing ones off ? Or after row 8 do you pick up the remaining 12 stitches ? Please help.thanks.


Go over the pattern again when its 8 you turn the others remain until you are at the k20 again( hope that helps) cannot tell you how much wool it depends on how long you make the length


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

Ok thanks so you knit the stitches that are left kinda understand.ill shout when indeed help again .thankyou scottishlass.


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

Abi_marsden said:


> Ok thanks so you knit the stitches that are left kinda understand.ill shout when indeed help again .thankyou scottishlass.






 Try this video it should help


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

cakes said:


> that is whatI call a potato chip scarf>


yep thats what I heard it called...


----------



## Karebier (Jun 13, 2012)

http://www.to-knit-knitting-stitches.com/potato-chip-scarf.html

cast on 20 sts. knit 8, slip one stich on to right needle, bring yarn to front turn your needles,slip stitch to right needle then knit the same 8sts. Do same steps again with 6 sts. Do same steps again with 4 sts. -knit all 20. You are now on the opposite side.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

weather is a noodle scarf or a potato chip scarf its still a simple but stunning scarf..


----------

